# Salmonella



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The next time a vet or a smart ass tries to tell me I am going to poison my dogs with salmonella or something because I feed raw, I will have to remind them of the eukanuba recall, or the newest Diamond recall. 

Any of you raw feeders had salmonella problems? Just wondering. 

When I worked at Petco, the Eukanuba rep was telling me about the recall they had. They pulled all their food off the shelves and we went months without word from them. Then she came back to tell us they were building bigger, better facilities. STATE of the ART! She said the salmonella could have come from anywhere and that there is very likely salmonella on our bathroom floors. 


Yeah.....


*hands over a chicken leg to Hunter*

I'm real worried about salmonella 


*gives Dozer half a chicken and a wing to Sarge*


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't worry about it at all. I'm probably a lot less worried about that sort of stuff than I should be. Even with the kids. I figure if we anti-bacteria and super clean everything and don't let them get exposed to any germs at all, they will never build up immunity to them, and they'll be sick all the time. I do clean, but probably not as obsessively as I should/could.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I have to admit that salmonella is the least bit of concern when it comes to feeding raw for me, mine is mostly the choking hazard with the bone in meals


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

When I feed my dogs, I rinse my hands with the hose and wipe it on the back of a dog. LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My dogs kiss me on the face and occasionally manage to get my mouth when I'm not paying attention LOL and I am just fine. I don't have the best immune system, either.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Knowing my luck, I would have Hershey squirts for days if I came into contact with the bug myself. I just wipe down the cutting board and counter with dishsoap and a sponge and throw the dog dishes in the dishwasher. I wash my hands more than a nurse. And yet, my home is always a disaster. Weird, huh....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hersey squirts! 

Ahahaha!!!!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I have no worries about salmonella, and I'm not super particular about things either...probably any houseguests I have would be concerned to know I do a lot of meat prep on the kitchen counter, but whatevs...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

cant even spell it let alone worry about it lol,since starting raw ive never ever thought about us humans getting sick from my dog eating raw,just doesnt cross my mind,karen


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well yes, us humans getting sick wouldn't be good but I was more thinking about the dogs getting sick, since they are eating raw chicken. That's what I hear about from non raw feeders (among other things).

"Isn't that raw chicken going to give him salmonella?"

So my response will be that kibble can give a dog salmonella too. Just look at Diamond (currently in the news) or Eukanuba (not too long ago).


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Out of curiosity are your chickens in the states inoculated against it. All our human grade chicken here does not and can not have salmonella so if some one tells me its a risk or problem I generally laugh quietly to myself and walk away thinking you know nothing!!

There are loads of responses you can give about diet, digestive tract, enzymes, etc. Most of the time people are just so dense that they refuse to admit they are wrong. Every-so often I get one that is willing to listen and learn but it is rare :-(


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We don't worry about it with the dogs or the people. If I was worried about the dogs and salmonella I wouldn't feed them raw and for the people I just clean the counters and dishes like I would if I was preparing the world's finest steaks or a piece of fresh fish or, well, you know. Anything society doesn't seem to consider germy since people eat it.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

lmao I started raw right after I gave birth to my son. You would think I was going to be like "Oh no newborns can't be around germs oh noooo" and the like...but no, Not me. Call me a bad mom, but all I did was wash my hands and take care of what I had to do lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i had three surgeries to get MRSA out of my neck.

salmonella is child's play.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> The next time a vet or a smart ass tries to tell me I am going to poison my dogs with salmonella or something because I feed raw, I will have to remind them of the eukanuba recall, or the newest Diamond recall.
> 
> Any of you raw feeders had salmonella problems? Just wondering.
> 
> ...


Print this out 

Myths About Raw: Will the bacteria in raw meat hurt my dog?

and slap it in the face off all your adversaries... literally slap them with it


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yeh im not too worried about getting sick from Cesar eating raw neither sometimes i pick up his raw meat barehanded and forget to wash my hands and jsut wipe it on the back of my pants hwell:
i havent got sick yet i mean i dont purposly not wash my hands i alswyas try to wash my hands but sometimes if theres a little bit that cesar doesnt see ill pick it up and hand it to him cause hes not real bright if i jsut try pointing out he will stare at my face and not my hands.

ive never been a germaphobe however i am perticular about public bathrooms those creep me right out im not worried about catching somthing ive jsut seen too many disgusting public restrooms to feeel comfortable touching the door handles of them LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

eat your pound of dirt as a child and the salmonella that lives everywhere won't getcha.

keep promoting this germophobic society in which we live and salmonella that lives on your skin that is everywhere on everything....will getcha.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Hey, I'm fine with people being afraid of the big, bad germs. The more raw feeders around the more expensive the "extras" we get for cheap will become once people figure out that they can make big bucks off of us. Hahahaha


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Hey, I'm fine with people being afraid of the big, bad germs. The more raw feeders around the more expensive the "extras" we get for cheap will become once people figure out that they can make big bucks off of us. Hahahaha



I am very much afraid of this. Its like couponing. Since that TLC show came out, getting good deals is now impossible. The more people do it, the worse it is for me. But, better for dogs everywhere in this case.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

You know I was reading the readers digest yesterday and they had an article in there about 50 things a vet won't tell you or something like that. One vet in CA said she had four friends die or get sick from bacteria and raw feeding, I wonder if they were kissing there dogs after they liked there butts lol...or something like that.

I'm so sick of people putting stuff like that in print.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I train my dogs for duck hunting and they retrieve dead ducks that are used after about 50 retrieves they really stink to high heaven. All the people that I train with and others that train do the same, then they preach to me about bacteria and I think ok you have been handling that stinky ass duck thats rotted with bare hands and wiping your hands on your pants, but you want to tell me that the USDA inspected meat that I feed my dogs is full of bacteria.

Who is the wacko lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

back when i was a kid in stone age times....we were told to go outside and play. we ate worms and grass and all kinds of stuff...

and, lest anyone thinks the world was cleaner, keep in mind these were the days of ddt and arsenic being used and diazanon, etc....

we only brushed our teeth when we got caught with dry toothbrushes...and washed our hands because they were still dirty....we stuck our fingers up our noses and probably into other orifices....i won't mention, lest donna gets too excited...

point is, when did we become germaphobes, to the point where we wash our hands a gadzillion times a day.

i didn't get mrsa because my doctor blew his nose on my open neck wound....i had a crappy immune system and oops.

we have mrsa on our bodies. from the moment we step out of our showers....to the moment we sleep on our dust mite ridden beds...and by the way, there is no way to get rid of dust mites....they are everywhere...and i don't remember any one ever getting sick from them....

if you look at your palms, you'll see they are not porous....so washing your hands with antibacterial soaps that cost an arm and a leg and, really, they are just soap in a fancy bottle....well, friction is what kills germs....temporarily....

i don't get it. 

the meat we buy is definitely full of germs. 

we have immune systems and we cook our meat usually.

dogs have a different system than we do....and given the chance and enough time, they develop antibodies and immunities to many many germs...which is why they CAN eat raw meat......or lick their own arses and not get sick....or even better, lick another dog's arse....

or eat the occasional poop. or lick the urine from another dog...which i find very polite, and lessens the need for toilet paper.

as an aside, when the delta society banned raw fed dogs, they refused to listen to the sheer volume of cases of salmonella found in kibble bags.....

i have a terrible immune system.....with auto immune disorders popping up all over the place. i'm the last person on earth who should be feeding raw.

but i have never gotten sick from the food i prepare or the juicy remnants of raw food on my pug's mouth as he washes my face with kisses.

it's people who i have problems with LOL


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> The next time a vet or a smart ass tries to tell me I am going to poison my dogs with salmonella or something because I feed raw, I will have to remind them of the eukanuba recall, or the newest Diamond recall.
> 
> Any of you raw feeders had salmonella problems? Just wondering.
> 
> ...



It's really sad when even vets are ignorant about these things. A healthy dog can eat a kilo of salmonella and come out with zero symptoms.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> back when i was a kid in stone age times....we were told to go outside and play. we ate worms and grass and all kinds of stuff...
> 
> and, lest anyone thinks the world was cleaner, keep in mind these were the days of ddt and arsenic being used and diazanon, etc....
> 
> ...


i know its insane its no wonder kids ARE getting super sick from mild things nowdays its due to parents sending them off to school with hand sanitizer everyday.
when i was a kid i would play with cow poop light the dry stuff on fire throw the wet stuff at my sister and she would throw it back at me! i drank from streams we came across in the fields or woods,i ate clover right out of the backyard or on the side of the road,would eat icecycles from the gutters on the roof,had 2 pet ducks who lived in the house and would give them kisses everyday was constantly catching frogs,turtles,snakes with my bare hands i didnt wash them ever! my mom was a single mom working 2 and 3 jobs she had no idea what i was doing and i never died or got terrably sick from doing any of those things i STILL to this day will kiss my cats feet pads becuase they are so cute and soft


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Love your sig chairity lol


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

BrittanyM said:


> Love your sig chairity lol


i thought it was very appropriate for easter :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> back when i was a kid in stone age times....we were told to go outside and play. we ate worms and grass and all kinds of stuff...


yep, we used to dare each other to eat doodle bugs. 

We were very dirty kids. I believe I have a very good immune system as a result - never had the flu, for one thing.

I refuse to use antibacterial anything. i think I have a good set of bacterias all over my body and I don't want to screw them up


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> yep, we used to dare each other to eat doodle bugs.
> 
> We were very dirty kids. I believe I have a very good immune system as a result - never had the flu, for one thing.
> 
> I refuse to use antibacterial anything. i think I have a good set of bacterias all over my body and I don't want to screw them up


cant say that i ever ate a bug purpsoly though im sure i ate some bugs eating the clover i was obsessed with eating clover i even still get a craving for it though i wont do it know im amazed i havent got any parasites in my system i once ate duck poop on accedent.
i had been handling my ducks then i went to make cookies well duck poop looks identical to sugar cookie dough i seen some on my fingers and licked it off...it WASNT cookie dough....

last week was the first time i have EVER had teh flu and ive never had a flu shot either.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> cant say that i ever ate a bug purpsoly though im sure i ate some bugs eating the clover i was obsessed with eating clover i even still get a craving for it though i wont do it know im amazed i havent got any parasites in my system i once ate duck poop on accedent.
> i had been handling my ducks then i went to make cookies well duck poop looks identical to sugar cookie dough i seen some on my fingers and licked it off...it WASNT cookie dough....
> 
> last week was the first time i have EVER had teh flu and ive never had a flu shot either.


yes, and i think I have to take back that I never had the flu. I think I had it about 20 years ago. I remember hugging the toilet and feeling like I just wanted to die.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> yes, and i think I have to take back that I never had the flu. I think I had it about 20 years ago. I remember hugging the toilet and feeling like I just wanted to die.


yup sounds like the flu alright when i first started feeling sick i was like "oh its jsut a cold ill be over it in no time" next day i was like "GUAAHHHHH...*sob*"


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We were pretty clean kids most of the time but only because we lived in our chlorinated pool. We also swam on the school swim team so we were almost bleached. The rest of the times I was with my animals, climbing walls, etc. A mess - we all survived. We survived chicken pox among other childhood diseases - Oh Horrors!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol Liz :tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> We were pretty clean kids most of the time but only because we lived in our chlorinated pool. We also swam on the school swim team so we were almost bleached. The rest of the times I was with my animals, climbing walls, etc. A mess - we all survived. We survived chicken pox among other childhood diseases - Oh Horrors!


never had chicken pox....so whilst you were being bleached, we swam with the fishes in a lake in the adirondacks....ate worms and dug tunnels.....

those pools had to be chlorinated fer because of the kids dumping hershey logs and peeing all over the place.

bet your immune system is like fort knox to have survived all that 

add to that, i bet your dogs licked you right on the lips.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey now - we started swimming in our private home pool - daddy loved his little girls! LOL of course he also may have made us susceptible to skin cancers by making us clean the pool weekly in the california sun! Way more poop in the lake - yuk those fish go every where and watch out for hot spots. You know our dogs drank out of the pool even though they always had fresh water and they never had fleas, I bet the chlorine in their system killed and fleas that bit them. Yes, this was before you had to fence your pool so no one could enjoy it. We jumped from the roof into the pool - imagine we were four girls and all wild things, my poor mom.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My cat got salmonella, i'm not sure if cats are more susceptible to it though.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

magicre said:


> back when i was a kid in stone age times....we were told to go outside and play. we ate worms and grass and all kinds of stuff...
> 
> and, lest anyone thinks the world was cleaner, keep in mind these were the days of ddt and arsenic being used and diazanon, etc....
> 
> ...



This is a cheeky way to look at this misconception that raw meat is dirty. Thank you! So true.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

When I was young we did all that kind of stuff and never got sick also. I did have the misles, mumps, chicken pocs, and other stuff I lived through all of that .

I have to tell you at my work in the past I have seen people so dirty that there socks in there filthy shoes had grown into the skin on there feet. I guess if you have your shoes on long enough that happens. Anyway sometimes I would search people years ago with no gloves, nothing else, just maybe wash my hands before I ate. Now when I touch someone with coworkers looking they say "you didn't touch that guy without gloves on did you" I just look at them and say what every.

Back on the duck training we also let the dogs jump into cow ponds that are full of urine and poop. And when the dog comes in and does well I see most people praising the dogs with a hug or a pat as the dog shakes off all the stuff it picked up in the filthy pond. I can go on and on. All of that is fine but meat is bacteria that kills. 

Just makes you wonder if people still use there brains anymore or have common sense or even form their own opinions anymore. People are just fed info and they believe it without question, it just kills me when I think about it.:suspicious:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> My cat got salmonella, i'm not sure if cats are more susceptible to it though.



depending on the immune system of your cat....i'm betting there is a small percentage of animals who will get something, even salmonella.

people get it.....see what happens when you eat bad sushi. oops.

dogs get it....but so few because of the myths out there perpetuating the belief that if you feed raw, your dog will get and give you the plague.

more dogs and children are now getting salmonella from handling and eating kibble...children. and yet raw is blamed. puh leeze.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So true, when I first told my antiraw friend that I was switching Ruby to raw she started talking about salmonella and superbugs and all the things that could kill my dog. Yet, when the merrick recall happened I think 5 years ago, her dog was eating it. She had kidney failure for the last 5 years of her life and was still fed a high grain kibble, even though it was kibble that caused the renal failure in the first place. 

I do not trust kibble companies, and I find it funny how people always say how dangerous raw is when its pet foods that are always being recalled for contamination. Iv been feeding raw to Ruby since August/2011, and Im not as crazy about clean up after portioning as I used to be. Sometimes I get too lazy to wipe the blood off the counter and just let it dry up then a few days later wipe it with hot water. Before - no joke - I used to take everything off the kitchen counters and scrub with really hot water and lots of anti-bacterial soap, and I would clean the cutting board with boiled water from the kettle lol. Now, just throw it in the dishwasher or quickly wash it by hand, and no one has gotten sick from it.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Switching to raw salmonella was a large fear of mines for about 48 hours. I looked up all I could on it. Tried to find some non bias sources. Here is a summary of what I found out.

In the U.S. Salmonella in meat is actually rare. They go through lots of checks before approving the meat. Kibble isn't always made in the U.S. and their meat doesn't get the same amount of checks. This doesn't mean that non U.S. people have to worry. It just the focus of my study since that is where I live.

I've also noticed that kibble dust spreads all over the place. It is near impossible to clean it all up. So not only am I spreading salmonella kibble dust through the house but I can't clean it all up?

And here is the biggest factor that put my fear to rest. Lets assume that some of the cheaper kibble is sometimes linked to salmonella poisoning. I think we can all agree to that, right? How many dogs eat that food? Out of those who ate it how many actually got salmonella poisoning. It was both interesting and scary. It wasn't the dogs who were usually the ones being poisoned even though they were the ones eating it. It was the people, the kids were the hit the hardest. I fear salmonella so kibble has no place in my house.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i used to eat dry cat food when i was REEEEEALLY little (like 3) my grandma would feed the ferral cats and i would chase them all away to eat the kibble HAHA
thankfully i grew out of it though


----------

